# running with 8 months old gsd



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering how much km can I run with my 8 months gsd.
Usually Im running about 6 km 3 times a week and i thought about taking him with me.

This dog REALLY love to run and never get tired


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I don’t see an issue with that. Our breeder and vet advised that running was great for Shepherd’s, only to avoid a lot of high jumping until they are 2 years old. They get a lot of benefits from being so active like better cardiovascular health and muscle mass. We take our 8 month old GSD to the park every night and play ball with him for an hour. He is completely obsessed with running in the park and loves it! If your dog enjoys running I think it’s great that you can do that with your dog.


----------



## Beelzeboss (Sep 11, 2012)

i can't wait to run with mine, im a jogger and primary reason i got a dog, hes 5 months, when i take him walking i run for 20 seconds see how he does.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No problem with running with your pup so long as you don't push him and if you see him getting tired, breathing hard, or hot, you need to slow down and let him rest. Once he's refreshed, you can pick up the pace again.

Every dog is different in their exercise needs. Some are happy with a walk around the block and others, like mine, can't get enough. My dogs were running a slow 3 miles by the time they were 6 months old.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

*Rocky started running with mum*

Thought I'd add to this post. Rocky turned 9 months and he's started runs with me now, but only on grass. I run on the path and make him run (trot) next to me on the grass as its much better on his joints. He's obviously on a lead (bungee type one) but he pretty much seems happy trotting. His 'run' would be too fast for me! We started at 0.5 mile then a walk break and we are up to 1 mile non-stop now. His longest is 2 miles, obviously with wee/poo stops as required. He loves it as it stops him pulling and he gets there quicker!
3/4 times a week at the moment, but I really think it helps our bond too. He recognises the running kit when it goes on!:hug:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't allow any going potty when running. Your dog is perfectly capable of holding it and all that marking is so annoying. Let your dog potty when you say it's time to stop and potty in an appropriate place, and that's that, usually before and after the run, not during.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If you put the potty on command, you can have your dog empty out bowels and bladder before you start the run. It's not a 100% guarantee there won't be another pee or poop but it helps. 

Glad you are enjoying the running, I also found that it helped increase the bond I have with my dog. He really seems to enjoy it and is excited for our run every morning. I found my dog to be the best running partner I've ever had.


----------

